# Bah Humbug - for those who Dont Do Christmas!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi - somewhere I can feel warm and snuggly and certainly BAAAAAAH HUMBUG!

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hurrah! A place to escape to. I'm not completely anti as we take most of our profits in the run up, but I am fed up of working so hard I can't find time to sleep for 2 months and then the family turn up and want feeding, then argue about who said what back in 1986


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh not sure I want this on a thread I moderate ..   might have to do lots of editing


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cat leave this thread to me


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I wondered when Mrs Christmas Squirrel would turn up!!!

I am not anti-Christmas, it is just a family time and I find that difficult.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too - but as someone has said to me DH is my family and Christmas is not just for Kids


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I can empathise with that as I felt just like that last year ..   It is a really emotional time of year  

Cat x


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah a safe haven.

No cards, presents, trees, decorations, turkeys....

but you may find a Christmas Pud and some brandy cream in the fridge. Does that mean I get kicked off  

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Xmas pud and mince pies are the best things about Xmas so I'm with you YogaPrincess. Had Xmas pud with brandy butter ice cream last night at a local pub. 

Fed up of Xmas shopping at the mo. I had to drive through town yesterday and it took forever with everyone piling in to spend more than they can afford on stuff most people don't want. Rant over.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Bro has broke up with his fiance and lost his job within the last 6 months and he won't be seeing his daughter over Christmas, my DH will be missing his 3 kids who he hasn't seen in 4 years, and I will be miserable because I am not pregnant.  I have told mum to spray the Christmas tree black!

Diva, I was 8 when I caught dad putting prezzies in the pillowcase at the end of the bed, 5 is very young and your niece seems very level headed about it!  DH told his two eldest children when they were 11, his daughter cried, but was cheered up at the thought of shopping for the other two, with his eldest son (a year later) he cried, but didn't want to go shopping, but was cheered up when he was told he could play his computer games instead!!!  

You are never too old for an advent calendar!!!  Perhaps you could just put mini chocs or something in it and use it yourself.  Check the other drawers, perhaps there is more money in it!

Cath - I am torn between getting my shopping here (we can drive directly into town, no queues, easy to find parking space, enough space to move around without being elbowed or hit by a trolly/pram) or get all my shopping in England wich although means cheaper shopping, getting into town and shopping the weekend before Christmas will be hell on earth, season of good will totally out of the window!

I can feel myself getting more and more emotional about it the closer to Christmas it gets.

Sue 

Can someone pass me a mince pie?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Go to be Quick Sue  
    
do the big Shop at home and save just one thing for the UK


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Cat xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sue - you could do what my mums done. By gifts from UK websites and get them delivered to where you're staying. I keep getting parcels that my mums bought. I've had to have a go at her and get her to put her name on them in case I accidentally open a present for me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Diva ..Glad it made you laugh     ooh mince pies ..have one for me hunny  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun and enjoy ... I will be eating normal food again the week of the 19th   it is going to be sooooo wierd 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking forward to a nice Christmas dinner   will def get back on it as won't have reached goal quite .. should do by end of Jan hopefully    

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Diva  for the Tears hun

have you seen this post ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122173.0


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's definitely Bah humbug behaviour Diva   

Only 11 more days until Creme Eggs are back on the shelves -


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yum x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you a huuuuuge hug Diva

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry not to have posted sooner Diva 

I would imageine the tears helped and the burden of emotions is once again level 

~Dizzi~


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------

